# B.brite and forgot to rinse bucket after cleaning



## buelah (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,
I used b.brite to clean my bucket before pouring in the juice and had a braincramp. The braincramp is that I forgot to rinse out the b.brite before pouring in the juice. Will this ruin my wine?
Thanks


----------



## Ceegar (Aug 1, 2009)

buelah said:


> Hi,
> I used b.brite to clean my bucket before pouring in the juice and had a braincramp. The braincramp is that I forgot to rinse out the b.brite before pouring in the juice. Will this ruin my wine?
> Thanks



Does the cleaner have an odor to it? If so your wine might take on a hint of it but I'm not sure - I don't use that. My very first batch of wine I did was a 1 gal raspberry batch - the frozen berries cost $25 from the store!! I sanitized with sodium bisulfite but didn't rinse it afterwards. That, coupled with 1 campden tab and my wine starting smelling like rotten eggs a few days into fermentation. I had to aerate it back and forth several times between buckets and I'm pretty sure I was able to salvage it. It still has somewhat of a funky taste to it but drinkable.


----------



## buelah (Aug 1, 2009)

It's made from Sodium Percarbonate. This is a mixture of sodium carbonate and hydrogen peroxide and I didn't notice a smell. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
Thanks


----------



## smurfe (Aug 1, 2009)

You should be fine. As you said, it is a percarbonate cleaner just as Easy Clean or One Step. You can use these products no rinse. I use Oxy Clean and Sun Brand (other percarbonate cleaners) and normally don't rinse after using it.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 1, 2009)

Ceegar said:


> Does the cleaner have an odor to it? If so your wine might take on a hint of it but I'm not sure - I don't use that. My very first batch of wine I did was a 1 gal raspberry batch - the frozen berries cost $25 from the store!! I sanitized with sodium bisulfite but didn't rinse it afterwards. That, coupled with 1 campden tab and my wine starting smelling like rotten eggs a few days into fermentation. I had to aerate it back and forth several times between buckets and I'm pretty sure I was able to salvage it. It still has somewhat of a funky taste to it but drinkable.





I doubt very much your rotten egg smell came from the Na-Meta. Normally that odor comes from the production of Hydrogen Sulfide. This normally happens when the nitrogen levels in the must are low. This is one of the main reasons we use Yeast Nutrient. It contains the needed nitrogen. Also using Montrachet Yeast can attribute to this if the fruit had been dusted with Sulfur 2-3 weeks before harvest. I use Na-Meta for all of my winemaking sanitation and I never rinse. I have never had this odor in a wine. From your description of your process I have to say you were text book perfect.


----------



## buelah (Aug 1, 2009)

You folks are making me feel a lot better. If anybody else has any experience with this product I'd greatly appreciate it. I'll post the results of my mistake in about 8 weeks.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree with Smurfe, did you use yeast nutrient with your wine recipe. With anything other then grape wines I use both nutrient and energizer in all my recipes. Grapes are basically the only fruit that is balanced well enough to not need these but even then it wont hurt.


----------



## buelah (Aug 2, 2009)

No I didn't use a yeast nutrient. However it seems to be fermenting. I guess that's a good sign. I won't know if there are any odors until next weekend I guess. There aren't any odors from the B.Brite, so I'm hoping I dodged the bullet this time. I'll have to be a bit more careful next time and not hurry so much.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

Just because its fermenting doesnt mean that the yeast isnt straining to do so. This is the # 1 reason that fermentations stop early or create off flavors and smells as the yeast struggles for nutrients it sometimes can actually start eating the dead yeast cells like cannibals to try and get these nutrients thus the off flavors and when even that is exhausted it dies an early death leaving you with a stuck fermentation.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree that you should add nutrient. Montrachet is bad for smelling if under nurished.If you have any energizer I would add it too.


----------



## Coop (Oct 8, 2009)

Ceegar said:


> Does the cleaner have an odor to it? ... my wine starting smelling like rotten eggs a few days into fermentation.



Yeast nutrient, while not absolutely necessary, is generally good to put in. Think of it as a fertilizer for the yeast which is supplying necessary nitrogen and phosphorus. (remember, yeast is a plant) While the grapes do have some nitrogen in them, if the fermentation runs out of nitrogen, hydrogen sulfide (rotten egg smell) may form ruining the wine. 
Yeast is the key to fermentation. They are in the plant family and are all around us. Many are quite useful, others can cause infections. The most common yeasts are bread yeast (used to make bread and rolls), brewers yeast (used to ferment barley, hops, etc into beer and ale), and finally wine yeast. They all work in a similiar manner, that is, they convert sugar into ethanol and carbon dioxide. In baking, the carbon dioxide is used to make the bread rise and the alcohol is driven off by the heat. (it is the alcohol that carries that wonderful smell of baking bread, but the EPA considers that a pollutant and makes commercial bakeries filter it out of their exhausts.) In brewing and winemaking, however, it is the carbon dioxide that is vented into the atmosphere (except in champagne where it forms the bubbles), and the alcohol is retained in solution. Grapes come with native or wild yeasts living on their surfaces. While it is possible to make a wine using the wild yeast, a cultured wine yeast will produce a more reliable wine. The sulfite added in the previous step will kill off virtually all of the natural occuring yeast. Wine yeast has a higher sulfite and ethanol tolerance that then wild varieties.


----------

